

Competitor slammed me in the press, said we couldn't scale. So I responded. - pud
https://medium.com/@pud/open-letter-to-robb-mcdaniels-founder-and-ceo-of-ingrooves-11b2bc746c2f

======
pbowyer
I preferred your original headline, and voted based on the article, not your
new one :-)

